# Europa league Nov 27



## OddsPoster (Nov 9, 2014)

Thursday 27 November 2014HomeDrawAwayBPP




Dynamo Moscow v Panathinaikos (16:00 GMT)  1.65  3.95  6.5 101.31 %



FK Krasnodar v Lille OSC (17:00 GMT)  2.37  3.5  3.35 100.53 %



Aalborg BK v Steaua Bucuresti (18:00 GMT)  3.5  3.6  2.3 99.83 %



AC Sparta Praha v Napoli (18:00 GMT)  3.05  3.45  2.5 101.77 %



Dinamo Minsk v PAOK (18:00 GMT)  4.1  3.6  2.05 100.95 %



Dynamo Kyiv v Rio Ave (18:00 GMT)  1.31  6.5  15 97.96 %



En Avant Guingamp v Fiorentina (18:00 GMT)  2.95  3.5  2.7 99.51 %



Feyenoord v Sevilla (18:00 GMT)  3.4  3.3  2.4 101.38 %



HNK Rijeka v Standard de Liège (18:00 GMT)  2  3.5  4.25 102.10 %



Lokeren v Legia Warszawa (18:00 GMT)  2.45  3.4  3.45 99.21 %



Slovan Bratislava v BSC Young Boys (18:00 GMT)  7.6  4.5  1.57 99.02 %



Trabzonspor v Metalist Kharkiv (18:00 GMT)  1.55  4.5  7.5 100.07 %



VfL Wolfsburg v Everton (18:00 GMT)  2.05  3.7  4 100.81 %



Asteras Tripolis v Besiktas JK (20:05 GMT)  3.45  3.4  2.35 100.95 %



Astra Giurgiu v Dinamo Zagreb (20:05 GMT)  3.4  3.5  2.32 101.09 %



Celtic v FC Red Bull Salzburg (20:05 GMT)  2.9  3.75  2.7 98.19 %



Estoril-Praia v PSV Eindhoven (20:05 GMT)  4.1  3.45  2.05 102.16 %



FC Zürich v Apollon Limassol (20:05 GMT)  1.45  4.8  9 100.70 %



HJK Helsinki v FC København (20:05 GMT)  3.4  3.5  2.3 101.46 %
Internazionale v Dnipro Dnipropetrovsk (20:05 GMT)  1.8  3.7  5.25 101.63 %
Saint-Étienne v FK Qarabag (20:05 GMT)  1.45  4.7  8.5 101.79 %
Torino v Club Brugge (20:05 GMT)  2  3.45  4.4 101.71 %
Tottenham Hotspur v FK Partizan (20:05 GMT)  1.3  6.4  13 100.24 %
Villarreal v Borussia Mönchengladbach (20:05 GMT)  2.25  3.4  3.55 102.03 %


----------



## Andy987 (Jun 24, 2015)

Thanks for the information man..and you corrected me .i had mistaken the timing of one match..


----------



## TipsterLabs (Jul 2, 2015)

Lahti v Elfsborg

Take the Swedish team at 1.763 (Pinny) in this Europa League qualifier. The Swedish league is superior than the Finnish and Elfsborg is a much better team than Lahti.


----------



## Andy987 (Jul 4, 2015)

ya we get more advancement in the swedish league..


----------



## Khushboo (Jun 7, 2016)

Its really so great informative post.
Thanks.


----------

